# Wanted: Brembo F50 Calipers only



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm searching for a good set of Brembo F50 calipers.

Only after a set of calipers, so no discs, adapters, brake lines etc...


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

Up, still searching!


----------

